# Utah Running Back



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Now that Matt Asiata is back after recovering from his broken leg, who deserves the starting running back position? Darrell Mack or Matt Asiata? Darrell Mack had a heck of a season last year with the Utes can he do it again this year in his final year as a ute? Or will Matt Asiata prove to be the better running back?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The real question is can USU move up to 118


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate the utahutes. But Mack is solid. Very solid. At running back, I don't think it matters who starts and who doesn't. Its different than at QB. I dread my Cougars playing the utahutes with both those guys healthy though. They are both VERY good.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would think that it were Mack's job to lose after his performance. Nothing wrong with two strong backs, may change the formations used to split or something assuming that one of them pass block well.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ute's got to go with Mack first. In 12 games he had some great numbers. Asiata has only proved he can carry the ball on the JC level. Ground game looks good for the Ute's.


----------

